# Dishplayer 7x00s now Dish 500 card compatible



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

On Channel 199 which is the card swap instruction channel they are showing the dishplayer and showing how to replace the card with the new dish 500 yellow card that uses the nagra 2 stream. first they cover they regular recivers then all of a sudden they mention the dishplayer 7100/7200 and said the smart card is in the back. So maybe between firmware 1.24 and webtv update 17000 that they fixed the nagra2 issue they were having with the units.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Hmm, I thought it wouldnt be until next year until the 7X00's were going to be able to accept the yellow Dish500 cards. I guess they figured it out early perhaps by working overtime.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

So why doesnt he 7200 get Ch 199? Seems oddd.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Neither one of my DISH receivers (a 7100 and a 721) get channel 199.

According to the "people" that I talk to at DISH, the current 7100 and 7200 software (receiver version 1.24 and client software 17000) will not work with the new cards. When I asked when the new software will be ready and we will get new cards I was told "it will be a while, but the old DishPlayer ARE on the list to be upgraded" (some receiver models aren't and they will have to be swapped out according to what I was told).

I'll be glad when the current Nagra 1 datastream is turned off and DISH makes it MUCH harder to steal service. I guess the "hackers" (crooks) will have to go back to stealing basic cable (digital cable hasn't been hacked yet and DirecTV is "secure" since they updated their data stream). Speaking of cable, many systems are reducing the number of analog channels for two reasons, 1) it allows them to use the analog bandwidth of one channel to add six digital channels and 2) the crooks have less to steal. My cable company is already telling people that they plan on reducing the number of analog channels from about 75 to about 24 "within the next few years".


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> So why doesnt he 7200 get Ch 199? Seems oddd.


Because you cam has not bee flagged yet...

Just like Direct TV when they did there swap out when your cam id they takeing out the cam ids in groups.

One dishplayer is showing it and so is one of my 4900 but not any of the other units with old cards


----------

